# Qatar on the horizon?



## Bake (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello,

I received a simple communication from my employer this week about an opportunity in Qatar. I am on leave at the moment but I will be discussing it when I return. I need to know what would be the best terms to negotiate for this move.

My wife and I really want to migrate so we are excited about this prospect without even knowing what it will entail. I do know what it is likely to entail work wise as I know what the project is about and how long it will be etc...

Currently I am on approx £57k basic + £7k car allowance + £10k annual bonus (discretionary but has been on avg. over last 3 yrs.). So all in we are looking at £74k gross. Now for prudence sake I will remove the annual bonus as it is discretionary and NOT part of my monthly budget. So let's call it £64k gross. On top of this the company has a 7% (contributory) pension scheme that I am not opted into (stupid I know...) as well as medical insurance, death in service, annual health checks etc, etc... All the other boring stuff they put into your contract but you generally never actually benefit from.

Right, so we live in London and own a house (mortgaged), will probably rent it out. I understand that there is no income tax in Qatar but I am still not sure how much better off (cost of living wise) I will be, what I should negotiate hard for and what I should pretend to to be unhappy about losing out on. Obviously I will expect all the same benefits that I am getting now but what should I really try to get added to my package if I move to Qatar?

I have never been an expat so I do not know anything about the expat life or what is considered normal for Brit expats in the middle east NOW 2011/2012 NOT 1980-1998 etc... I am aware that the region is a lot more hospitable now so many "old perks" are gone with the wind. I simply don't want to be taken advantage of because I am green (so to speak) and don't know what I should be getting. 

The other issue is my wife's career as an ACCA qualified accountant. Are there a lot of finance jobs in Doha and will she be paid well? She is Italian and speaks a bit of Spanish and German also. We both do the same job in essence but she is approx 10 years behind in terms of experience.

For clarity I am a senior finance manager for a global construction business.

Please help if you can with as much relevant info as possible. If you are in Doha / Qatar... I hope to meet you soon.

Thanks for all assistance.

Bake.


----------



## Bake (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello... anyone out there?

:-(


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

It's like a morgue here and I doubt whether you'll get a satisfactory answer. Do a google search for 'Qatar Living' and join that forum. Seems to be more life there


----------



## Haythamg (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe there are not too many from Qatar here. I agree, you should seek advice elsewhere but try to put your questions into easy to read points. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## melb (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Bake,

Did you get more info elsewhere? I am considering a job offer in Doha and also looking for this kind of advice. 

I have been offered the same type of job and the equivalent of my current job's salary with accommodation and private education paid for by the company. I'm also trying to find out if this is a good offer!! A lot of the questions on the forums seem to revolve around the number of nights out an expat should expect 

Mel


----------



## Malik100 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Bake and Mel

I came to Doha last week.It depends on situation and mood.If you well settled there and enjoying life,not sure you will be feeling good here or not.I am sure you could earn such amount of money easily as you earning in the UK,You will be having more time and more spacious house.You could find all UK brand shops and restaurants here.Beach side is available but all depends on adjustability.I am feeling better leaving UK cos I have more time and earn same amount of money as I was earning there.regards


----------

